

California lawmakers approve drone trespassing crime bills - greenyoda
http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/U/US_XGR_CALIFORNIA_DRONES?SITE=AP&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2015-08-24-21-06-16

======
bsder
I'm happy these bills are as limited as they are.

Given that we recently had a bunch of absolute morons who decided to fly their
drones in an _active airplane firefighting zone_ , I'm pleasantly surprised
they didn't create something totally draconian.

------
JoeAltmaier
Unenforceable? Until drones have a 'vin' what can you do?

